# Sweaters



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Letâs see if this works. Below should be a photo of âFour Peeriesâ in progress.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

OOOO Thanks! Even I can post a picture now.

Here is another,Granddaughter Lorelei wearing her big brotherâs sweater that I made. Sorry about the blur, she doesnât sit still. Sorry itâs tipped.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Maura! You're tempting me............I want to dive in my stash and see if I have enough of one yarn to make a sweater! That's going to be beautiful and that sure is a cutie modeling her brother's sweater  I can tell ....she has *spoiled* wrote all over her face. Soooo darling~


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Way, way cute! Do you have links you can post to the patterns?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy smokes, Maura! 
You finally have photography abilities here? :teehee:
I want to see yer dawgs too then!

Beautiful sweaters and Lorelei! (one of my favorite names)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I posted a photo of my Border collie snuggling with a Boston on the companion dogs forum.

Lorelei&#8217;s sweater is a popular pattern of a hooded sweater with a front pocket. Can&#8217;t remember the name of it, koala or something. I changed it as I went along and used colors. Four Peeries is my own pattern www.thumbknitting.com It is in sport weight yarn from Marr Haven. Marr Haven is no longer in business. I loved their yarn, merino x rambouilet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wallaby? Love that pattern. Good job Maura. Laurali is quite the character, what a cutie.

You can post pictures of your dogs over here too. Some of us don't visit other forums on HT :teehee:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Please post dog pics!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

No BC here, but two BTs (and two dobermans)!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lexie, I don&#8217;t think that white one is a Boston. First is Cinderella discovering how cozy knitting is.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cinderella and her adopter, an autistic teen.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Matilda was found lost in the Great North Woods. Like Cinderella, she sparkled. She was adopted by a friend of ours and became a &#8216;shop dog&#8217;.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww, Maura they are beautiful . So you rescue Bostons? Or is it just a fluke that you happen to find and rehome two?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I work with Midwest Boston Terrier Rescue. They connect me with the dogs and those wanting to adopt. I had a beautiful sweater, Fair Isle that I knit for Mikey. I could have sold the sweater many times over, but Mikey was a tough sell. I&#8217;ll look for that sweater.


----------

